# Kestrel hovering



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Super chuffed to get my first Kestrel on camera, always been distant shots before - this guy came right towards us yesterday and stopped nearby and hovered. Was using my workshop clients 1dx + 400/2.8 & 1.4x at the time, so rattled of about twenty pics, here's two that stand out.

#1









#2









cheers!
drew


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought I'd better post here.....

Awesome shots. 

Nice to have the right tools. 1DX with a 400/f2.8 is about as perfect as it gets.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning photos Drew


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah they're fantastic shots:thumb:


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow thats stunning man!! Good Job!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks all, chuffed to see one as they're not that common round here anymore 

drew


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic, love it.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Go on, admit it! Who else thought this was gonna be a pic of a machine polisher?:lol:

Excellent photography OP! :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great shot, plus the blue sky really helps:thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Great shot :thumb:

Is it just me or does your name/copyright logo remind anyone of Polished Bliss?


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! Great shots! Was pleased with a blue heron shot from holiday but that's cracking.


----------

